# Playtime



## Atopal (Jan 17, 2018)

I have a 10.5 week old golden. Was wondering if anyone has a young dog fully vaccinated to play with him. I’m in Sayville L.I. My vet said even though mine is not fully vaccinated yet as long as you know the dog he is with is, would be ok.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You may want to check out this section, there are threads about Members in NY getting together. 

Golden Retriever Events - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums

Is your pup enrolled in training classes? If so, you may be able to arrange some play dates with others pups.


----------



## Atopal (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone in Suffolk County NY
Puppy golden needs playtime. He is enrolled in a class but not starting for 2 weeks.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I noticed you had duplicate threads so I merged them. Hope you find a playdate for your pup.


----------

